# Corel Photo Paint 12 Rollover und www



## roses4711 (11. April 2007)

Hi,

ich verwende z.Z. Corel PhotoPaint V12 um ein 
Rollover zu erstellen.


Beim Upload kann dann der Server(Dos oder Linux)
nicht auf das Bild "darüber" zugreifen,
da Umlaute eben nicht unterstützt werden.

Wenn ich das von Hand umbenenne, funktioniert alles supi.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das ändern kann.
Oder ist das gleiche Problem anderen Useren auch bekannt.

bye rolf


----------

